
Patent Owner Can’t Use Foreign Court Order To Block EFF From Speaking Out - computator
https://supporters.eff.org/civicrm/mailing/view?reset=1&id=2097
======
bradknowles
If you go to the page, the title they use is "Patent Owner Can’t Use Foreign
Court Order To Block EFF From Speaking Out".

I believe this is more accurate and descriptive.

------
avmich
Plaintiff should be aware that according to Citizens United ruling
corporations are persons. So it's corporations who must serve jail time, not
officers who create corporations with explicit goal of protecting themselves
in situations like this.

/s

~~~
theduncan
Yes, But the time would be served in Australia, and Australia doesn't see
corporations as people.

